

Ask HN:  Is Search in the footer broken? - wmat

Doesn't matter what I search for using the link at the bottom of the HN page, but all I see is that god-awful spinning icon eternally.  No search results ever return.
======
ColinWright
Already asked - apparently yes.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2864487>

~~~
wmat
So it was, thanks!

